# Fun with long exposure pictures



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

At the GTi International unofficial campsite - beer, torches and long exposure!










The Brucie pose (with bunny ears lol)


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Thats great. Some are quite creepy.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

They`re excellent mate....how spooky are they 

Whats the best site for photoshop/photography tips Dino?? am just getting into it again....

Gonna get my first SLR decided on a Nikon D40 - any good?? they seem to get good reviews and the price is good too

Ta mate

Daz


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

drnh said:


> They`re excellent mate....how spooky are they
> 
> Whats the best site for photoshop/photography tips Dino?? am just getting into it again....
> 
> ...


Photoshop tutorials - www.good-tutorials.com - soooo many pages, dead useful. I use a forum for my spefic camera so get my photogrpahy tips off there. I use a FujiFilm S5600.


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

What forum is that Dino?


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Awesome! well spooky!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

MattFletcher said:


> What forum is that Dino?


Here you are Matt - CLICK :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cool pics there mate, nice one! :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

dino said:


> Photoshop tutorials - www.good-tutorials.com - soooo many pages, dead useful. I use a forum for my spefic camera so get my photogrpahy tips off there. I use a FujiFilm S5600.


Thanks for that Dino :thumb:

Much appriciated matey

Daz


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Dino, excellent photos.... and good to see a fellow milton keynesian on here


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

:lol: superb!


----------



## Izual (Nov 6, 2006)

:lol: Very funny photos. How you have done it?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

haha there excellent, nce job. Cool shots


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Dino, excellent photos.... and good to see a fellow milton keynesian on here


:wave: You'll have to get pics of your car up and i'll keep an eye out for you!1



Izual said:


> :lol: Very funny photos. How you have done it?


Tripod, camera, 15 second exposure, torch - long exposure pictures....done

The brighter torch is the brinkman and the other torch is a wind up LED one.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Lol :d


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

dino said:


> :wave: You'll have to get pics of your car up and i'll keep an eye out for you!


Will do... I did detail it but chickened out of "showing it off" as I didn't think it was good enough..or wasn't happy with some bits.

Got more pics of yours on here somewhere?


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Will do... I did detail it but chickened out of "showing it off" as I didn't think it was good enough..or wasn't happy with some bits.
> 
> Got more pics of yours on here somewhere?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Love the torch writing!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I do have another torch written word but i wont post that one on a family forum


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking pics, cheers.


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

haha they are ace


----------

